# Vegetarians: The Scourge of the Earth



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I came across an article on my local hunting / fishing / etc forum and thought that it might be a good idea to cross-post the relevant part of the thread here for discussion.

I do realize that the topic is very controversial, but, at the same time it really makes a person think hard about their food-choices.

Here is the introduction to the article



> In debates over the future of hunting in the United States and around the world, animal-rights groups claim that they have the moral high-ground because they are vegetarians. Hunters are portrayed as a lower lifeform because they kill and eat animals, while vegetarians are depicted as harmless because all they eat are plants. Unfortunately, the general public and the national media have accepted these assertions without careful study or reasoned thought. They have done so, in part, because most people have a poor understanding of basic ecology or human evolution. Hunters it turns out are the epitome of civilization, while vegetarians are the scourge of the Earth. Virtually all the world's environmental problems, from the loss of biodiversity to carbon dioxide emissions, can be traced to vegetarians, not hunters.
> 
> The concept of the trophic pyramid is fundamental to ecology. The simplest trophic pyramid contains three levels. On the bottom are the plants; above the plants are herbivores, which feed on the plants; and above the herbivores are carnivores which prey on the herbivores. Did you even wonder why plants are more abundant than herbivores? And herbivores more abundant than carnivores? It is because there is a 90% to 99% loss of stored energy between each trophic level.


I will let you click on the link to read the whole article from the source that was given to me.

» Vegetarians: The Scourge of the Earth Wildlife and People


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Love it! Makes sense to me!


----------



## Catastrophy (Mar 19, 2010)

I read the article with interest. Hands up, I'm a veggie  so feel free to ignore what I write!

I like the general idea of the article, but the author fails to provide any evidence to support his theory. The author also neglects to take into account little things like: safe clean water, sanitation advances, medical developments such as anti-biotics, anti-septics, anti-tetanus, immunisations etc and improved farming techniques etc. We now inhabit a crowded world because we have a much higher life expectancy than our ancestors, babies survive that wouldn't have 15 years ago, child birth is less risky, and many diseases are no longer automatic death sentences. All these factors need to be taken into account.

Hunters do have a part to play in this world. My father taught me to fish, clean it and cook it. I know how to prepare forest creatures ..... and if I was in a "do or die" situation I would eat meat and fish (even though I really dislike the stuff!). However, vegetarians also have a part to play in the world. Please, stop the veggie bashing!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm having pork ribs and a nice tri-tip roast slow cooked on the BBQ today, the grease will be running off my lips and hands, yuuuuummmmie!!! Anyone Hungry????


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

bunkerbob...you are just amazing! Wish we lived nearby! 

I have many vegetarians among my friends, and many anti-hunting friends.

The anti-hunters who are vegetarian have my utmost respect.

The anti-hunters who eat meat get no respect for me. If I'm going to eat meat, thereby causing an animal's life to be taken, I want to have the guts (can't have the "balls", I'm a woman! lol) to kill it myself, and not have to have someone in a meat-packing plant do it for me. 

That should be the cry of the vegetarians. If you're gonna eat the meat, kill it yourself. Hah, bet that'd make a lot of people go vegetarian! 

Catastrophe, you have a pretty good attitude! (for a vegetarian!)(sorry, couldn't resist!)(love ya anyway!)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I only posted this for consideration for people to discuss. Two of my bestest-friends in the whole-wide-world are vegitarian (married couple) but not vegan. They will eat sea-food and eggs, but not bacon, chicken, etc.

My sister tried the vegitarian diet and was always sick. She started putting meat on her plate again and her health improved almost immediatly.

Personally, I eat. I will eat anything that has nutritional value - yes - I have even eaten bugs.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I eat everything, still healthy enough at 62 to keep digging the 'pit', tend to the garden, can produce, and feed the animals, oh and take care of the house, cook dinner, and make lunch for the wife during the week. I even like the gristle, fat and bone marrow on meat. Just had my annual med check up, still good balance of good and bad cholesterol. Don't get me wrong, I eat a lot of veggies cooked and raw to, but don't limit myself to just one diet, including butter, lots of milk, and occasional glass of wine or beer. Martinis on Fri and Sat night for cocktails, head meds.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, bunkerbob, if we all stayed as active and busy as you we'd be healthy like you! That, plus moderation and variety in diet, is my opinion of the key to health. (Homegrown, organic, and unprocessed is even better!) You're a great example to us!


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I like this take (Definitive Guide: The Primal Blueprint | Mark's Daily Apple) on food, exercise, balance. I know I feel better when I avoid grains and stick to meat & veggies.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm having pork ribs and a nice tri-tip roast slow cooked on the BBQ today, the grease will be running off my lips and hands, yuuuuummmmie!!! Anyone Hungry????


I wasn't...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Aemilia, that primal blueprint link is interesting, but...

didn't they have lifespans of something like 30 years?

lol


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm having pork ribs and a nice tri-tip roast slow cooked on the BBQ today, the grease will be running off my lips and hands, yuuuuummmmie!!! Anyone Hungry????


Why, why do you do this. It just ain't right to do that to someone.  Now i have to change shirt,s the response was automatic, a water fall of drool.  On the plant eater,s i,am guilty but as an omnivorous hillbilly cause the meat has gota be with the tater,s. I like plant,s cause they can,t get away. As they say if it,s slower than me and dumber than me it,s had the lick. That don't leave me much to feast on.  Vegetarian= Indian word for bad hunter.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm having pork ribs and a nice tri-tip roast slow cooked on the BBQ today, the grease will be running off my lips and hands, yuuuuummmmie!!! Anyone Hungry????


Damn, I just had lunch, and this already looks tantilising to me...

2 more weeks of studying, then I can go back home and organise myself a good BBQ 

V.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Aemilia, that's primal blueprint link is interesting, but...
> 
> didn't they have lifespans of something like 30 years?
> 
> lol


According to the blogger (I can't find the post) if you remove trauma and infant mortality, it goes up. So the lucky ones that got old were healthier (appearently from the remains there are a lack of degenerative diseases present). He also has a post relating to the Toilet Paper thread: Squatting to Poop - Is It Healthy? | Mark's Daily Apple ....


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't fight my way all the way to the top of the food chain just to eat twigs. Gimme a steak. A RARE steak!


----------

